# Our dogs



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 17755


View attachment 17756


View attachment 17757


These two puppies are both female and one has double dew claws. We are going to sell these girls and keep one not pictured. I got our male, Duke from a man who is also on this site and raises Boer goats. Duke has turned out to be an amazing dog with all of our animals and children. Daisy we purchased from Craigslist and is also becoming a valuable asset she is still learning and maturing. I just wanted to share some photos and thank all of you who have answered questions and helped with words of encouragement! :spinsmiley:
Jen


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Beautiful dogs.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Awwww great.... great pics...
Dont you just love your dogs (I think a good dog is worth their weight in gold)....


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

CAjerseychick said:


> Awwww great.... great pics...
> Dont you just love your dogs (I think a good dog is worth their weight in gold)....



I know a good dog is such a joy! These little gals are so much fun my boys are having such a great time with them.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

JenG, I'm still learning so I cannot identify the breed of your dogs. That male sure looks good though and those pups are adorable.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

Dad is 3/4 Anatolian Shepard and 1/4 Great Pyrenees. He is wonderful!


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

thinking dad looks familiar. if so, I lost his Mom during her second litter. still have a sister, the other girl went to TAOS, N.M.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

oceantoad said:


> thinking dad looks familiar. if so, I lost his Mom during her second litter. still have a sister, the other girl went to TAOS, N.M.


 Yes he should look familiar. Oh my goodness do we LOVE LOVE LOVE him. I am so sorry you lost his mom! What happened? She was beautiful and big I can't imagine her having problems.
I thought the people that were coming from NM were taking both of the girls. If sister is anything like Duke you have a great girl. How is dad doing?
Duke is what we named him and he is just the best with the kids and the goats and chickens. We only had one incident of playing with the birds and one correction before he got it. I hope that knowing he is loved and pampered gives you some peace of mind, he continues to be a blessing to us and our animals daily.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

So glad that he is working out for you. glad to hear that he has a good home and that you are happy with him. Mom had a prolasped uterus and when I found her she was all but gone. I think it was about 11 pups, 3 were still alive, but lasted less than a day. The folks in N.M. only had room for one pup in the vehicle. I kept the girl that stayed behind to get some size on her to give to a friend. The friend ended up getting a male AS/GP mix, so I kept the girl. She does not seem to have the size that Duke has. The dad is doing well and I am hoping to get another intact female so that I can get some more litters. Did not do it for the money, but felt good about being able to provide dogs to people on the site. No dogs on Craigs List!!!! Sister is doing pretty good. The pic is of her a while back. Will have to get some current pics posted soon.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

The first picture is Duke's sister from the same litter.
The second picture is Dad.
I recently lost all my pictures on my cell phone so I took these recently.
Both appeared not to be interested in their food, but they were both keeping the goats out of the bowls.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

Those are great pics! I'll post a pic of Echo,she is the one we are keeping.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

View attachment 18134

Here she is. Her 2 sisters went to live with a veterinarian near us.


----------



## oceantoad (May 21, 2009)

She is a looker. You only had 3 pups in the litter? I only had 3 in my first litter. I hope she grows up to be a great dog with the animals.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

oceantoad said:


> She is a looker. You only had 3 pups in the litter? I only had 3 in my first litter. I hope she grows up to be a great dog with the animals.



No, she had 6 the first mom had in the goat pen and I went out to check and grabbed pup and mom and we moved to garage in a box I had ready for her. I went into the house to get supplies and came out to find it underneath her and smothered. my fault then she had the next three and the last two were still born. All the males died. I was giving her her heart worm pills during pregnancy and I wonder if that played a role in the still borns. Also she was only a year old and probably should not have allowed her to be bred. Rookie mistakes!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

jenG said:


> View attachment 17755
> 
> 
> View attachment 17756
> ...


What does the double dew claw mean? I know what they are. Is it a particular breed? I have a solid white male from a GP and chow mother. He has a sister that has single dew claws and not quite as big but getting there.


----------



## jenG (Aug 20, 2011)

am1too said:


> What does the double dew claw mean? I know what they are. Is it a particular breed? I have a solid white male from a GP and chow mother. He has a sister that has single dew claws and not quite as big but getting there.



I've been told that it is a desirable trait in an LGD but according to my vet that is "hog wash". All I can say is my vet probably doesn't know what the hell she is talking about since she thinks purina is the best pet food company on the market and "it has to be good with all those preservatives in it since people also eat those same preservatives and we are living longer and longer" 
Getting back to your question though it's probably an excellent question to post on here since honestly I have no idea other than my dog that has double dew claws is fabulous!


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

jenG said:


> I've been told that it is a desirable trait in an LGD but according to my vet that is "hog wash". All I can say is my vet probably doesn't know what the hell she is talking about since she thinks purina is the best pet food company on the market and "it has to be good with all those preservatives in it since people also eat those same preservatives and we are living longer and longer"
> Getting back to your question though it's probably an excellent question to post on here since honestly I have no idea other than my dog that has double dew claws is fabulous!


I think it is interesting because my male has double and his sister has single from the same parents. I think a GP where I get horse stall cleanings has none. I thought it was a deformative trait.

There is lots of misinformation about animal feed. My dog is allergic to Purina. Food coloring isn't necessary in animal feed. Don't pull your hand out of your pocket at my place. It could start dripping.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

How pretty! Your big male kind of reminds me of my big Silas.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Great looking dogs!
As to the Double Dew Claw, it is a very standard GP trait. Some say that they used them as an "extra" toe hold in the Mountains where they were originally bred, quite possible, as I've seen mine kind of rely on theirs when running up some of our steeper hills.....
Some people remove them, I wouldn't. Mine both have theirs intact, and will stay that way. Alot of vets want to take them, I actually fired two different vets who tried to argue with me about removing them, but they both also wanted to do early spay and nueter on my two.
My current vet understands LGD's, and Giant Breed dogs, completely. When we had to have Murphy nuetered at 16 months, we had just moved and had no way to keep him and Maggie apart, she went into heat, he offered to board him for a few weeks, so we could wait another few months. But Murph would have none of that, so the deed was done.
The vet did not knock him out either, kept him just awake enough, used alot of local anesthetic, so no worries about that whole super slow Pyr metabolism. 
A good vet is worth searching for.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

hercsmama said:


> Great looking dogs!
> As to the Double Dew Claw, it is a very standard GP trait. Some say that they used them as an "extra" toe hold in the Mountains where they were originally bred, quite possible, as I've seen mine kind of rely on theirs when running up some of our steeper hills.....
> Some people remove them, I wouldn't. Mine both have theirs intact, and will stay that way. Alot of vets want to take them, I actually fired two different vets who tried to argue with me about removing them, but they both also wanted to do early spay and nueter on my two.
> My current vet understands LGD's, and Giant Breed dogs, completely. When we had to have Murphy nuetered at 16 months, we had just moved and had no way to keep him and Maggie apart, she went into heat, he offered to board him for a few weeks, so we could wait another few months. But Murph would have none of that, so the deed was done.
> ...


Very interesting.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually the theories around those Double Dew Claws abound, so who really knows for sure, but, you have to remember, they are attached with a bone, you have to severe that bone to take them. Alot of dogs come out fine, but alot also come out crippled. It has to be done in like the first week, to be sure you won't have any trouble.
I 'm not willing to take the chance.
The same with the early spay/neuter.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Judge the double dew claws on a case by case basis. If they are firmly attached, fine. The pyr who lives here (she technically doesn't belong to us - try telling her that!) has loose, floppy ones. There is no way they could do her any good, she physically could not get a grip with them and if they ever got caught up on something they'd rip right off. Loose, floppy dew claws may or may not have a little bone in them (one of her does, one doesn't) but you can tell they are going to be floppy when the pup is still little enough to have them taken off, and if they're floppy, I'd do it.

If we ever officially own her, we'll have hers taken off when she's spayed. I don't need to see her dripping blood from an impartial tear ever again :yuck:


----------

